# Nice show!



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Hope everybody had a good time this past weekend and learned a lot. I always do.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

It was a great show. Learned alot.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Had a great time. It was nice meeting you Ebowhunter. I was please with my competition results. Also all of those seminars were very informative. Who's all bringing a turkey next year? I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice to see you again Eric.
The wife and I had a great time as always.
Looking foward to next year.

Mike


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Lets see some pics of you comp mounts.


Rob


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are the mounts that I recieved third place professional ribbons on. I was very happy with my results. I also took an antelope, another whitetail, and a fox pedestal which I didn't ribbon but learned alot. Enjoy.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't do taxidermy but I was at the show and saw the mounts above. Very nice work. That was a very good show. I have not been to one in about 5 years and they have really ramped it up. I will be back. Rick


----------

